# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  دبي تجمع 500 مستثمر لبحث الفرص في المنطقة في ظل تدهور اسواق المال

## حسان القضاة

تستضيف دبي مؤتمر قمة لقادة الاستثمار في منطقة الشرق الأوسط والعالم في 16 نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني المقبل لبحث الفرص الاستثمارية في المنطقة في ظل التدهور الحالي لأسواق

أكثر...

----------

